# air/fuel gauge question



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I recently purchaced a used air fuel guage. I dont have a manual. The only question I have is what dose the purple wire go to and what wire do I tie it into? I have tried to look it up and all I can find is to hook it up to either the ecu or the 02 sensor. I dont know if that is correct or not please I need some help. thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Do you have the model of which one you have? If it's just an "air/fuel" guage it would depend on if it was a narrow band or wideband one. If it's a narrow band I wouldn't bother to install it because it's not much better than a flashing light. If it's a wideband you need a wideband controller to send it the proper signal. (i.e. Innovate LC-1).


----------

